# Martial Arts Instructor Gunned Down



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...-police-arrest-man-in-friends-killing/1150412



> TARPON SPRINGS &#8212; The young man pointed the rifle at his friend and told him to kneel down.
> Then, he unloaded multiple rounds execution-style, hitting Joseph Brignoli in the torso, head and back, police said.
> Brignoli,  33, slumped against the garage of his pale yellow, three-story  townhouse at 1197 Flying Fish Lane. Police found Brignoli, a local  martial arts instructor, dead in his driveway in the usually peaceful,  waterfront community just after 10:30 p.m. Sunday.



http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=568399691&v=wall#!/profile.php?id=1560803711


----------



## Nomad (Feb 16, 2011)

Very sad, especially since so many people around the perpetrator saw something like this coming.  



> Amy Kubiak said Christopher "didn't want help," and she long suspected a horrific ending for her son.
> 
> "It's either 6 feet under or life in prison" for Christopher, she said.



It'd be interesting to hear what (if anything) the martial artist did to become his victim.


----------



## K-man (Feb 16, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The young man pointed the rifle at his *friend* and told him to kneel down.


With friends like that, ..... ?


----------

